# Costume dilema



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Very funny Laurie!!!


----------



## Scaredy Kat (Sep 17, 2007)

Ha ha. That's a pretty good one. I'll have to remember that one for next Halloween for those strange people who only celebrate costumes in October.


----------



## RBC (Mar 4, 2008)

to funny PMP that had me laughing for a while Thanks


----------



## mama2taj (Dec 6, 2007)

ahhhh that's so funny


----------

